
My advisor demands second authorship, what should I do? - chrisbennet
http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/67228/my-advisor-demands-second-authorship-but-my-collaborator-contributed-much-more
======
danieltillett
The interesting thing is that authorship position fights are field specific.
In the biological sciences the big fights are over who gets to go last. You
might think who cares, but grants are handed out on track record and track
record in the biological sciences is who is last (assuming you aren't first).
When your chance of getting a grant funded (and hence your entire career) is
under 10% you will get some amazing fights.

------
chrisbennet
Complete title: "My advisor demands second authorship, but my collaborator
contributed much more than him. I don't want to be unethical, what should I
do?"

This post from StackExchange/Academia makes academia look very Dickensian. I'm
glad I'm not in academia.

